# Trolling question



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

I have an old bass hunter pontoon boat that I would like to start trolling with on smaller waters. I have an electric trolling motor and two rod holder so I think I'm ready to go. My question is what are the typical setups on the end of the line. Will any spoon, spinner, or Rapala work or is one type better suited for trolling. Also if I went with a Rapala type lure do most people use floating, countdown, or deep-diving Rapalas? Lastly are dodgers or some other attractant worth my time or should I just put the lure on. I realize that all of this stuff probably has its place in certain conditions, but I am hoping someone can give me some guidance on which setup is the most universal or best to start with. Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What are you planning on catching? This will make a big diff.


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

Trolling for Trout


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A lot of folks will just attached a swivel and then hook on the terminal lure. Every lake is different, but Rapalas work pretty good most of the time. Size 7 is my normal size, but I don't do a lot of trolling.

On some lakes, like Hyrum where it has some depth, people will use pop gear, followed by about 15-20 inches of line and then a nightcrawler. This setup catches a lot of fish, but when you reel them in you only feel the weight of the hardware and not the fighting fish.

Experiment! You might just come up with something new.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to use small dodgers with a worm harness or other tackle.
This is lighter than pop gear and works as well or even better for me.
Diving Rapalas on a long line is also a good way to catch trout.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How long is a small dodger and how do you hook it all up? Swivel sizes, length of lines etc.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

by small water i assume you mean ponds like causey, smith morehouse, woodruff creek and smaller. with these, swivel and lure. almost all the action is in the top 10 to 20 feet. had a standard day on smith morehouse with about 30 to 40 caught, took about 6 home and at the dock there was a guy who had been fishing leaded line all day without a bite - fishing way too deep for a little pond. i use a dodger when i hit scofield or larger. all the rest, swivel and lure.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

By small, I mean under 6".
I agree that you will catch most fish in less than 20' of water, in smaller reservoirs.
I will still use a small dodger when the water is cold or stained.
I have also had good results by using a Rapala or other lure without a dodger.
Diving Rapalas and Jointed are good choices.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> by small water i assume you mean ponds like causey, smith morehouse, woodruff creek and smaller. with these, swivel and lure. almost all the action is in the top 10 to 20 feet. had a standard day on smith morehouse with about 30 to 40 caught, took about 6 home and at the dock *there was a guy who had been fishing leaded line all day without a bite - fishing way too deep for a little pond.* i use a dodger when i hit scofield or larger. all the rest, swivel and lure.


Not only that....but, a trolling pole with leaded line and 4' of pop-gear is not the funniest thing to pack around on a toon. I use the small pop-gear, light line ( 4 or 6# ). Some lures don't require swivels, but I use them to change lures quicker. If you want more depth, add a few more sinkers. 
Mach II reverse on your trolling (Minn Kota) motor is a pretty decent speed to experiment with, sometimes faster, sometimes slower. I have better luck in Mach II.

Good luck !!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

One recommendation for trolling with spinners make sure you use a bearing swivel to prevent/reduce line twist. :wink: :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

For smaller waters or shallower waters? I've fished some "smaller waters" that were actually pretty deep.

I always use a barrel swivel while trolling. Probably dont always need to, just do it out of habit.

All the lures you mention with troll just fine behind a swivel and leader. A couple of sinkers will help you get a little deeper as will letting out more line (not always a good idea to let out lots of line, especially if you plan on releasing fish.). If you want to get your lure even deeper, a down rigger, pop-gear or leaded line will do the trick. I've also had pretty good sucess using the Dipsy-Diver. The Dipsy is good because it will plane upward after a good strike, thus making it easier to feel and reel the fish in.

[attachment=0:17wwjg5w]Dipsy Divers.jpg[/attachment:17wwjg5w]

Whatever and however you choose to troll, the trick is going to be trolling speed vs lure type. Like Bears Butt said, experiment. Change speed, depth and type of lure until you find what they prefer.

Keep those hooks sharp!


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. I really appreciate all of the great advice. I am pretty much self taught when it comes to fishing and I've never been trolling before so it really helps to get some pointers from those who have experience with it. My family has a cabin at strawberry so I hope to give trolling a try up there this weekend, if the ice is off, and if the weather is calm. I worry about my little 34lb thrust electric trolling motor on waters that size, if the wind kicks up strong I don't think that little motor will work too well. Anyway, hopefully it will be nice and calm in the mornings and I can give trolling a shot. If anyone has suggestions for strawberry trout this time of year let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

aye yi yi kiddo... strawberry with a toon and a small troller... you will have a blast... but - my advice, stay reasonably close to shore. the berry can put some big waves up pretty fast and we just got the last dead body out a couple years ago. toons are great but i get a bit nervous when i see em out in the middle especially if they are heading against the wind...
at ice off - give smith morehouse, causey, lost creek, tibble fork, a try in the middle of the week before the 4th of july. or take the motor off and give trial, washington and mirror lake a whirl as well. you can troll with a pair of oars easily. one of our techniques on the berry is to shut the motor off and wind troll across the lake. reasonably productive.
have fun. be safe.


----------

